# New POJOT



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

I came accross this Russian site which may be of interest. Even if you cannot read the writting you can look at the pictures

http://www.watch2003.ru/bestwatch/2003/4/

It shows the top 3 in a russian watch show in Moscow

http://freespace.virgin.net/f.cassidy/2613

Nice









Frank


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Maybe the image should have been here...........










Sorry about that !!!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks Frank. At least the Wostok site has a translation







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Apparently the exhibition has " wall and floor watches." Should be worth seeing or am I missing something














.


----------

